# Cyclemeter for iPhone + Heart Rate



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone out there use the Cyclemeter app for their iphone? I just downloaded it and it seems to be one of the best I have tried for the iphone.

I am curious to get thoughts about it from those that do use it - I am really interested in those that use it with the heart rate monitor as well (trying to loose weight and am deciding which HRM to buy).

Any thoughts on a HRM as a standalone or integrated into the iPhone would be great.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I like cyclemeter and strava. 
I like cyclemeter for all of the data it collects and catalogs. I like Strava for the leader boards and altitude correction. 

As much as I like them both I'd rather have a Garmin 500 with speed sensor. 

As far as HRM anything ant+ will work (Wahoo or Garmin off the top of my head). I'm not sure if cyclemeter well work with the Wahoo Bluetooth HRM.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks - They don't say much if anything about the bluetooth hrm...cyclemeter is pushing ant+.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Just checked and the BT HRM does work with cyclemeter, but at $80 I don't see the benefit over a $50 ant+ monitor.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

mestapho said:


> Just checked and the BT HRM does work with cyclemeter, but at $80 I don't see the benefit over a $50 ant+ monitor.


Where did you see it supports BT? I see they support smart BT but only on the iPhone 4S.

For me I'd have to buy the ant+ key and the ant hrm. So a standard BT hrm might be cheaper.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry. Should have been specific. You're right. 
It only works with the 4s.


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

You have to have the 4s for the BT HRM from Wahoo to work but it works really well. 
I have been using the BT HRM with Cyclemeter and it really works great. 
I know if you do not have the 4s it is not an option but I thought I would just throw this out there. 
Wahoo and others have the ANT+ options for the iPhone 4. I really like using the iPhone for a HR monitor. Using Cyclemeter I can see how long I stayed in certain HR zones on a ride. You can also set up the app to tell you when you reach or goal or if you need to speed up to reach it. You can even set up interval training so you will be told when to speed up and when to slow down. I have really enjoyed this so far. I have used the normal HRM’s before and this just gives you more info to work with. Also since you use it as a GPS for you ride as well all your workout info is in one spot.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I use cyclemeter but not the heart rate part. What would be a good one to use with the iphone 4?


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

With the 4 I think you have to use ANT+ which means you have to get a case with the sensor. So you can either get a kit that will have the case adding ANT+ to your phone with a speed sensor, or plan on using GPS for that info and get a case with ANT+. That will only save you $30 though. If you don’t have a compatible HR strap you will have to get that too. I don’t think there are many options for this.

These are what I found.
Wahoo Bike Pack for iPhone. I like the Bluetooth HRM but that is all I know about these. Best Buy is the only place I have seen Wahoo stuff but it was only their run pack. 

iBike Dash Cycling Computer. This is what Apple sells, and I have seen in at Target. I like the case design since it has shock absorbing in it. 

This will cost you $150 to $200 depending on if you already have a HR strap or not. Fort me I only needed the $80 Strap to make it work then I just need some case which I don’t have yet. Fort now I will try a Otterbox Defender zip tied to my bars.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I use the wahoo run pack because I don't want my $600 iPhone strapped to my bars so it goes in my pack. Both cyclemeter and runtastic's mountain bike apps will speak to you during the ride so you don't really need to see the phone.


----------



## DEEjac (Mar 27, 2012)

chilly79 said:


> You have to have the 4s for the BT HRM from Wahoo to work but it works really well.
> I have been using the BT HRM with Cyclemeter and it really works great.
> I know if you do not have the 4s it is not an option but I thought I would just throw this out there.
> Wahoo and others have the ANT+ options for the iPhone 4. I really like using the iPhone for a HR monitor. Using Cyclemeter I can see how long I stayed in certain HR zones on a ride. You can also set up the app to tell you when you reach or goal or if you need to speed up to reach it. You can even set up interval training so you will be told when to speed up and when to slow down. I have really enjoyed this so far. I have used the normal HRM's before and this just gives you more info to work with. Also since you use it as a GPS for you ride as well all your workout info is in one spot.


Chiily79, thanks for your posting about the Wahoo Blue HRM. Its the one Im considering to add to what I already use in Cyclemeter, but I'm still a little concerned about the bluetooth reliability. I will have the sensor on my chest, but the iPhone in a jersey pocket on my back just below waist level. Will it work like that or will my body actually obstruct the signal. How do you have yours setup, on the bike, in an armband, or in a rear pocket like me? Easy to set up in Cyclemeter? I only use the gps time, speed and pace functions in Cyclemeter, along with the corresponding announcements. My cadence is on a separate Cateye. Thanks for any help you might have. Aloha .....


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

DEEjac said:


> Chiily79, thanks for your posting about the Wahoo Blue HRM. Its the one Im considering to add to what I already use in Cyclemeter, but I'm still a little concerned about the bluetooth reliability. I will have the sensor on my chest, but the iPhone in a jersey pocket on my back just below waist level. Will it work like that or will my body actually obstruct the signal. How do you have yours setup, on the bike, in an armband, or in a rear pocket like me? Easy to set up in Cyclemeter? I only use the gps time, speed and pace functions in Cyclemeter, along with the corresponding announcements. My cadence is on a separate Cateye. Thanks for any help you might have. Aloha .....


The Bluetooth is very reliable, I never get any spikes like I saw with a regular HR strap using the ANT+. I have been putting my phone in my camel pack since I got the HR monitor but I just recently got the Wahoo bike case with an external battery. I have only had a couple of rides with the new bike case though. It always worked fine in my camel pack.

It was not hard to set up in Cyclometer. You just do it the once then it start automatically after that. You need to be sure to wet the sensors though so it will start picking up your heart rate.

I have experienced the whole issue about your body obstructing the signal with different blue tooth headphones I have tried. I am not for sure but it seems to me that is just the product throwing cheap Bluetooth hardware in the device. I had the Jaybird Freedom and those things would not work if my body came anywhere between my right ear and my phone. I have the LG tone now and they don't care where I put my phone. I can sit on it and they still work fine. Anyway the Wahoo Bluetooth strap works fine wherever you put your phone. It is one of the better blue tooth devices I have used.


----------



## DEEjac (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks SO much, that's great information. You said you now use the bike pack with an external battery. I also have the flexibility to use a bike mount for my iPhone so thats also an alternative, but a recent crash has given me second thoughts about having it mounted on the bars. I'm curious, though, did you get the external battery because you were having issues with the iPhone battery running out. My rides are normally an hour or so, and average 12-18 miles. So far, I'm good with the battery using Pandora and Cyclemeter. Dont know how much drain the Blue HRM will have but reviews say its low. Thanks again for your great response.


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

No the Blue HRM does not really take anymore battery than if you use the apps without it. I don’t really see any difference with the HRM and battery life. 
I listen to audiobooks or music on my iPhone all day and I don’t always get to charge it back up. Some of my rides are a couple of hours or more. Also since I mount the phone to my bars it is useless if the screen does not stay lit the whole time and a lit screen drains the battery fast. I was draining 50% of the battery in a workout in the gym. I use the cyclometer app for interval training on spin bikes.
I wreck too but none seem bad enough to get through that case my phone is in. Also I would figure you are more likely to break your phone in a wreck if it is in your pocket or camel pack while you are rolling down a hill. I also have the Apple warranty which will cover two breaks anyways. I figure I would not be likely to break the phone three times in one year. Granted if I broke it twice I would stop using it on the bike.


----------



## JuanDevine (Apr 25, 2021)

Apple Watch syncs up heartrate with Cyclemeter app - you just have to allow it to access your iPhone Health data, which you can do every workout (you'll get a prompt) or globally through your settings. Works great. No extra cost. Does not work with Wahoo, which requires Ant+



jbsmith said:


> Does anyone out there use the Cyclemeter app for their iphone? I just downloaded it and it seems to be one of the best I have tried for the iphone.
> 
> I am curious to get thoughts about it from those that do use it - I am really interested in those that use it with the heart rate monitor as well (trying to loose weight and am deciding which HRM to buy).
> 
> Any thoughts on a HRM as a standalone or integrated into the iPhone would be great.


----------



## JuanDevine (Apr 25, 2021)

mestapho said:


> Sorry. Should have been specific. You're right.
> It only works with the 4s.


Not accurate. Works fine with Cyclemeter on my XR, paired with my Apple Watch for HR


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

JuanDevine said:


> Not accurate. Works fine with Cyclemeter on my XR, paired with my Apple Watch for HR


But probably WAS accurate in 2012.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> But probably WAS accurate in 2012.


Yeah, that's a long time. It remains a good app, works well with Apple Watch, does many sports, and can keep your data private.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I


DEEjac said:


> Thanks SO much, that's great information. You said you now use the bike pack with an external battery. I also have the flexibility to use a bike mount for my iPhone so thats also an alternative, but a recent crash has given me second thoughts about having it mounted on the bars. I'm curious, though, did you get the external battery because you were having issues with the iPhone battery running out. My rides are normally an hour or so, and average 12-18 miles. So far, I'm good with the battery using Pandora and Cyclemeter. Dont know how much drain the Blue HRM will have but reviews say its low. Thanks again for your great response.


I've had Blue HR paired to CycleMeter since they 1st came out and used it with iPhones. Killed my original one a couple of years ago and got one of the newer ones with blinky lights. Wahoo support was amazed that my 1st gen model lasted so long.

In the old days of iPhone 5 maybe, my battery would have difficulty lasting for an 8+ hour ride. Since the time of iPhone 6, no worries. (I've since switched from 8 Plus to Google Pixel 4a and couldn't be happier- Cyclemeter runs well with Blue HR on Android platform too).

One other note: Apple originally "permitted" GPS-only tracking which uses far less power. They "broke it" for a while and eventually reenabled that feature ~IOS 11 or 12. Android phones have always been able to take advantage of GPS-only tracking with no mobile data and battery slammage if you need to do so. I've done so on rare occasions where I forgot to charge my phone before starting a ride.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> I
> 
> I've had Blue HR paired to CycleMeter since they 1st came out and used it with iPhones. Killed my original one a couple of years ago and got one of the newer ones with blinky lights. Wahoo support was amazed that my 1st gen model lasted so long.
> 
> ...


For years I've had no problems with GPS tracking built in baseman's or apps when I do some international travel or don't have decent cellular coverage. It's good to know these apps are not Apple only anymore.

I manage Apple and Android by the dozens so don't and can't have the common fan boy attitude but the sum total of an Apple Watch services are ahead of the competition and a few other scenarios have me using that combo personally. Especially so if you have a cellular watch.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

bitflogger said:


> For years I've had no problems with GPS tracking built in baseman's or apps when I do some international travel or don't have decent cellular coverage. It's good to know these apps are not Apple only anymore.
> 
> I manage Apple and Android by the dozens so don't and can't have the common fan boy attitude but the sum total of an Apple Watch services are ahead of the competition and a few other scenarios have me using that combo personally. Especially so if you have a cellular watch.


I have over .5 TB of CycleMeter ride data now...

Support trips out still sometimes when I contact them about transferring to a new device 

So far they aren't recommending I truncate/start over.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> I have over .5 TB of CycleMeter ride data now...
> 
> Support trips out still sometimes when I contact them about transferring to a new device
> 
> ...


Good to know it's an Android app now. There was a day they said no. It can have its quirks but they've survived a long time, it does other sports, and offers privacy some systems don't have.


----------

